
Show HN: Minimal free-flowing note taking app - artpar
https://infinite-notes-fi.nder.site/
======
perilunar
Nice.

I remember seeing something like this many years ago. Difference was the page
was saved on the server (it was pre local storage), and it had infinite pan
and zoom. Can't for the life of me remember what it was called. I even went
through some old bookmarks files looking for it.

------
artpar
Wondering if people would like to drag those notes around ?

~~~
sharemywin
I tired going back to the site and adding more notes and it loses my changes.

~~~
artpar
Which browser are you using ? I am testing in firefox and chrome. Storing in
localStorage.

Would it be possible for you to check your localStorage content ? I will try
to reproduce this in the meantime.

edit: I think I found the issue, its happening for subsequent notes, working
on the fix.

another edit: Fixed. Thanks.

